# Satori and Super Lemon Haze grow



## bud88 (Jan 20, 2016)

This journal is starting a little late but there is mention of it in my last journal.
One girl is a clone from my last Satori grow(left). The other is grown from seed Super Lemon Haze feminized(Green House seeds).
3 and 5 gallon pots.(different size for no particular reason other than it evened the canopy..loll).  Medium is Growstone GS-3/ProMix HP mix(added the GS-3 for added aeration) with some Great White added.
Advanced Nutrients Jungle Juice 3 part along with AN supplements as well as Terpinator and Sugar Daddy in flower.
I plan to do a SCROG with them afer learning that the SLH can stretch quite a bit..
4 x 4 x 80" tent
Veg lighting..T5HO 4' 8 bulb
Flower lighting 1000 watt HPS cool tube with XL wings. 

View attachment 20160119_220538.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 20, 2016)

pretty bud. when u gonna flip?


----------



## bud88 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thinking that I will transplant into 7 gallon. smart pots over the weekend and flip next Friday/ Saturday. Thx for stopping in GH!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2016)

They are both looking just wonderful.  Great job!

IMO, it is a big too late to scrog now.  Scrog training needs to start early in veg so you get the main branch growing horizontal and bud sites growing horizontal.  You still can do some super cropping and a little LST is they get too tall though. 

If you have an uneven canopy, the easiest way to deal with it is to raise the shorter plant up with boxes or something similar.  What are the black square things on the top of the medium?


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah THG is correct a little late to SCROG, but you can still LST.  Her is a great tutorial that I found, on how to correctly SCROG.  Cheers!

http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial


----------



## bud88 (Jan 21, 2016)

THG.. thank you for the kind words!  The black things are watering rings that I picked up for when I decide to try hydro.  I figured why not make it easier on myself. So rather than hand water I just hook a hose up to them and put the pump in the bucket of solution.(hand watering always causes the nerve pain in my hand/arm to flair up).


----------



## bud88 (Jan 21, 2016)

If it's too for a traditional SCROG could I put the screen in place to control the potential stretch of the Super Lemon Haze?  Depending on which pheno,  she could stretch 3 times her size in early flower. I know I could tie her down( that's what I did with my single plant Chemdog grow last
year). Again I'm trying to limit my hand/arm use.(fifty year old body with an 80 year old right arm)


----------



## bud88 (Jan 22, 2016)

Took your advice THG I tied down the Super Lemon Haze tonight. I know what the Satori will do so I will set up the netting I used last grow after I flip. At the very least it takes the place of stakes if needed. 

View attachment 20160122_030729.jpg


View attachment 20160122_030702.jpg


View attachment 20160122_030718.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jan 22, 2016)

Disregard any yellow leaf areas in the pictures .  They're illusions caused by the lighting and camera. A valuable lesson learned.last night. Do NOT smoke Satori at 10pm if you plan on going to sleep earlier than 3am or later..I am actually looking for something else to do.  HaHaHaHa...Anyone hitting some heavy Indica? If so...Pass it here. ..lmao....:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2016)

LOL--I always tell people that.  Smoking Satori at night will cause you to do things like rearranging your kitchen cupboards at 1 in the morning.  

I think that LST is the way to go at this point.  Looking good!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 22, 2016)

I am thinking about growing a Super silver haze. Have you smoked this strain? if so please share the high. ThG turned me onto satori when i first got here. i think she should be in the will. I love satori. Your plants look great.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 22, 2016)

The last indica I had was called San Fernando Valley kush, wow it smacked me in the head hard lol.  15 min later I was out for 9 hours!  I hope my Larry OG grows well, I live Kush varieties.  Cheers on your grow again!


----------



## bud88 (Jan 23, 2016)

Rose, I haven't had SSH but have had the the SLH and I would compare it to well grown Trainwreck without the function loss..lol... I've had the chance to get some SSH at the dispensary on a couple of occasions but both times the people that I know there steered me away from it saying it wasn't grown that well. I am hoping that it's just because it hasn't cured but the Satori doesn't taste anything like I expected from the smell of it.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 23, 2016)

bud88 said:


> "but the Satori doesn't taste anything like I expected from the smell of it."



this makes me even more excited for my satori to finish lol... it will be the first time iv been able to fully flower satori and i just cant wait hahaha... 3/8/2016 is my first Satori harvest and it just cant come fast enough!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 23, 2016)

next seeds i buy will have to be satori. i love cannabis that makes you do stuff. i have some greenhouse seeds thai that has a similar effect. congrats on the awesome satori grow. beautiful buds and great yield. pulling up a chair for this journal...


----------



## bud88 (Jan 28, 2016)

Transplanted into 7 gallon smart pots and moved my girls into the flower tent. Gave them their first watering with the JJ flowering regimen.  I will give them two days with HPS at 75% then go to 100%.  You would never know that I have been defoliating both of them throughout the veg cycle. 
My ballast was getting noisy so I switched to my backup (new). It has an 110% setting.  Does anyone have this and use it? Wondering if it would shorten the life of the ballast? 

View attachment 20160128_033918.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 2, 2016)

So I had 4 clones from my last Satori grow.. but decided to only grow out one along with the SLH. Wanted to give both of them plenty of room in my tent. I tried to find homes for them but for whatever reason the peeps that I know weren't interested.(their loss but I get it)  I didn't have the heart to kill them all off so I kept them in my little cabinet in their small pots and decided to make one a mother for a future grows. Last night I decided to transplant one of them into a larger pot and veg it for a couple of weeks. Then move it into my flower tent to fill the empty space. This should make it so that I can harvest at least 1 plant every 4 to 5 weeks instead of waiting the full 9/10 weeks...
Should also allow me to pop some more of the genetics I have(Trainwreck, C99,The Church, Jon Doe) sooner rather than later without needing more flower space.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 3, 2016)

ooh that Cindy 99 you are gonna love... not sure about growing it but its amazing smoke, as with the Trainwreck, good bud too... and those gals are looking great


----------



## bud88 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for stopping by SK....it's so hard trying new genetics with limited space. I grew a great NL#5 before the Satori and it sucked to not keep it going. I want to grow some LA Confidential but the genetics I have are glad they're out of stock...lol


----------



## bud88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Here are a few pics. The two girls seem to be growing at the same
rate which is surprising because the SLH is supposed to be a "stretcher". Second pic is another Satori clone that I will add to the flower tent in a couple of weeks. Last pic is of the SLH clones I clipped a week ago. 

View attachment 20160207_044723.jpg


View attachment 20160207_044742.jpg


View attachment 20160207_044845.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 10, 2016)

Start of week 3.....Everything going smooth so far. The Super Lemon Haze is not stretching as expected...Which is ok by me.
:48: 

View attachment 20160210_180652.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's a shot right after the lights went off. 

View attachment 20160213_165112.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2016)

:icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## bud88 (Feb 14, 2016)

Growing gives you so much satisfaction and joy.  Even more so when everything is going nice and smooth!


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2016)

:yeahthat::woohoo:


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice Bud.......:48:


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 18, 2016)

whered u get great trellis from?? tried local, no luck


----------



## bud88 (Feb 18, 2016)

I got it from a friend. He got a couple on eBay a while back. I believe it is a Secret Jardin 5' x 5'......


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2016)

i used some netting i had laying around from one of my kids soccer nets. they had like 4"x 4" squares and worked very well. i just looked at sports authority and they have 'funnet replacement' netting for like $20. i strung the netting up on some 3/4" pvc tubing i put together. i don't scrog anymore but i use them now for drying my herb...


----------



## bud88 (Feb 19, 2016)

Weekly pic(day 23) Flowering girls progressing nicelyand have stopped stretching...Second pic is of another Satori from clone that will go into the flower tent in 7-10 days.... doesn't look like I have much room but the pic is decieving. 

View attachment 20160218_195900.jpg


View attachment 20160218_195937.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 23, 2016)

Took a peek into the cloner tonight and was happy to see that the 4 SLH cuttings that had started routing 4 days ago now had plenty of roots as well as at least one 8-10" so I decided to transplant them. 6" pots medium is 60% Coco 40% Perlite because it works for me....
Forgive the circa 1986 wallpaper in the background...... 

View attachment 20160223_013321.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 23, 2016)

Took 4 cuttings off of the Satori that will start flower next week. 

View attachment 20160223_024938.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 25, 2016)

Right after the lights went off day 28 

View attachment 20160225_050818.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 25, 2016)

Satori transplanted..will move to flower by Wednesday.  A few more Satori cuttings in the cloner also... 

View attachment 20160225_051035.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking great, Bud!


----------



## bud88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Day 36 & I added another Satori to my flower tent 

View attachment 20160302_192644.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Three Super Lemon Haze clones looking fairly happy 

View attachment 20160302_220417.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 8, 2016)

Day 41 of flower... the second Satori(being fed organic nutrient tea only) decided to stretch a little more than her sister did. 

View attachment 20160307_212822.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 11, 2016)

A couple of bud pics...which don't do them justice....Can't wait to try my own Super Lemon Haze..she smells like lemon Pledge x 5! 

View attachment 20160310_002419.jpg


View attachment 20160310_002425.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 13, 2016)

Just planted 4 of Roses Nurse Larry along with a feminized Cheese Wreck and feminized The Church.
Coco/Perlite 75/25. I also plan on planting a Granddaddy Purple and Sour Kush.(ran out of pots and solo cups..lol) Depending on how many female Nurse Larry I get a couple may go outside for the summer grow. 

View attachment 20160312_184633.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2016)

That Nurse Larry sounds like some awesome stuff. Looking forward to following this grow.


----------



## bud88 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a lot going on at the moment....8 seedlings (4 Nurse Larry(TY Rose), 1 each feminized The Church, Cheese Wreck(TY GH), Granddaddy Purple, Sour Kush), along with 3 Satori clones transplanted last night.  I have 2 ECSD x Cookie Wreck cuttings that I hope will root to keep the schedule I am shooting for going.  Otherwise i may take a few more cuttings and flower the mother plant I was gifted.  
Then there are the 2 Satori in flower(one gets chopped 3/30..the other has 5 1/2 weeks) 
The seedlings are all progressing nicely... 

View attachment 20160325_184248.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 21, 2016)

Super Lemon Haze 

View attachment 20160320_005403.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 22, 2016)

Here's a pic right after lights off...Super Lemon Haze in back has two weeks left...Satori in front at day 23 

View attachment 20160322_132408.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 22, 2016)

Satori in back with 8 days to go 

View attachment 20160322_132401.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 26, 2016)

5 days till Harvest showing some nice color changes. This one didn't bulk up like the last, possibly because I did not add the seabird guano(0-7-0) to my medium when I transplanted prior to flower.. 

View attachment 20160326_212427.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 26, 2016)

Super Lemon Haze 10 days before Harvest 

View attachment 20160326_212354.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Apr 2, 2016)

Harvested the first  of two Satori plant last night at day 64.  I'm hoping that the humidity in my area goes away because I'm having trouble keeping it controlled already in my drying tent..... I've got the AC set at 62 degrees in the room the humidifier is running non-stop in the lowest I can get the humidity is 61% at the moment


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2016)

try deep sixing the ac for a bit. according to this site, rh increases when temps decrease.

https://climate.ncsu.edu/edu/k12/.humidity


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

Man, it is a shame when i miss a whole great thread like this.. Nice work Bud.  That slh looks amazing. I love that strain, maybe i should grow it this summer. Very nice job Bud...


----------



## bud88 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ty Rose!! The SLH is easy to grow too...I probably could have fed her even more than I did....


----------



## bud88 (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's a couple of pics the first harvest from the Super Lemon Haze. I decided to try the HP way and take the top of the plant and then raise the plan up and let it go for another week to see if I can get some of the lower stuff to grow a little more and mature. 

View attachment 20160410_030552.jpg


View attachment 20160407_225354.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Apr 10, 2016)

My camera skills leave a lot to be desired....the buds actually have a lot of orange in them....odd...


----------



## BurdyBurd (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice nugulars! SLH is one of my all time favorites! Cant wait to see the rest of whats to come


----------



## SHOT (Apr 10, 2016)

the hemp goddess said:


> lol--i always tell people that.  Smoking satori at night will cause you to do things like rearranging your kitchen cupboards at 1 in the morning.
> 
> I think that lst is the way to go at this point.  Looking good!


hahahahahahahaha you made my day


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 11, 2016)

nice looking buds, bud.


----------



## bud88 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thx guys......


----------

